# Congratulations PapaTHREEpeat



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Join me in congratulating Papapete and his wife on the birth of their third child. Their 1st son was born today at around 11 AM. He is very healthy and everyone is doing well!

A new coyote caller has come into the world! :beer:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Congrats Papapete! What's his name?


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

congratts :beer:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Congratulations PapaPete :beer:


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

Congrats ill have one for ya tonight :beer: or two maybe 3


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

congratulations :beer:


----------



## TheDogSlayer1 (Dec 15, 2006)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## 1shot1yote (Dec 23, 2006)

Congratulations!!!!!!!

Justin


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

congrats!

:beer:


----------



## hbbrownie (Dec 13, 2006)

Congratulations Papapete! That's Awesome! :beer:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Nice work theirs you skinner


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Congratskies Papapeteskies!!!!! :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Congrats Paps.......................... :beer:


----------



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

Congrats :beer:


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

congrats


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

congrats


----------

